# Large Canvas



## Smic20 (Mar 26, 2020)

I’m looking to get a canvas 8ft x 8ft. I’ve called all my local stores and haven’t gotten any help. 
Anyone know where I could get a quality piece of canvas at this size?? Thanks


----------



## Afsi (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi! You can check Blick Art. I’m not sure if they have this size but they have variety of canvases.


----------

